# Baucher Snaffle Bits: Who Uses One? ~



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, Bauchers actually have little to no poll pressure. Some people claim that when the horse throws their head in a certain way it will but pressure on the poll - of this I am skeptical.
I have only ever seen two horses go in Bauchers. One was a very tense mare with a short, tiny neck. The woman also had a death grip on the horse's face... 
Another horse was a horse going from western to english with an amateur rider. She eventually switched out of it and has had more success with a plain snaffle.

Personally were it me? I would try to find a bit that he can go well in, and not just pick something because it looks good. For now, work on riding with less and less curb rein until you're just on the snaffle and then just put something snaffle-like in his mouth and see how it goes.

The reason that pelhams are not allowed in dressage is because although they can be a good tool, the dressage community wants to encourage correct basics in the riders before moving onto leverage bits. This way someone can't just slap a pelham in their horse's mouth, think it's in a frame and go show. This is the same reason that double bridles are restricted in their use until 3rd level. It's just to prevent misuse of the tack, but unfortunately that also means that when it's getting used properly, it can restrict some people.

Who do you train with?


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Well, Bauchers actually have little to no poll pressure. Some people claim that when the horse throws their head in a certain way it will but pressure on the poll - of this I am skeptical.


The countless websites and sources that I've looked at have mentioned something like this:
_"The Baucher Snaffle Bit providies increased poll pressure and extra leverage for the rider in comparison to a tradition snaffle through the Baucher cheeks."_
This style of ring especially (the one that I'm hoping to try) definitely does provide poll pressure (and more leverage). Freddy doesn't have any problems such as head tossing (thankfully, head tossing makes me nervous when I see it!), he just likes poll pressure because he understands it more.



~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I would try to find a bit that he can go well in, and not just pick something because it looks good. For now, work on riding with less and less curb rein until you're just on the snaffle and then just put something snaffle-like in his mouth and see how it goes.


I'm not looking to try it because it "looks good", but rather because it _looks similar_ (minus the curb shanks) to what Freddy is already going good in (as mentioned in my original post). Therefore, I can predict to he might go good in this bit as well. As I said, I want to experiment with snaffles, and this is the one that I think would be first choice to try before something completely different from the pelham, like a loose ring. I think Freddy is at the point now (his mouth is softer that before, he's a lot more calm, the list goes on...) where we can try something like this. I might even try removing the curb rein (so that it's out of his way and he can't feel it at all) from the pelham completely. But, then again, he might get the shanks in his mouth. He'd probably go haywire if that happened! xD



~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Who do you train with?


My sister Paige, who worked extensively with a dressage coach for three years, and Tammy Arch, a jumper trainer (I only started taking lessons with her recently, I'm still on the fence about whether or not I will continue with her). I'm considering taking lessons with Val Hellerud.
Both my sister and Tammy said that they'd go for this bit before trying the other types, and they said it seems like a well reasoned choice.


Experimenting is key, as long as you don't do anything predictably dangerous like mixing baking soda with vinegar. Who knows? He could be a little angel and maybe even go better in this bit. Or, he could completely disagree with it and we may try something else or have give up.


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

I just started using a baucher on my very green horse a few months ago. He has always been difficult to find a proper bit for and I think the baucher works very well with him. He also seems to like its stability a lot. He has been through full cheeks, a stubben "wonder bit", loose rings... I wanted a double jointed lozenge baucher but unfortunately they don't seem to make them in his size. So I went with a french link (as he despises single jointed bits) and am quite pleased with the outcome.
He had been going in the wonder bit last- 








which also was good because I definitely needed something a little more since he could be scary at times  but he started going much more nicely and we wanted to start with some dressage shows so it was time to switch to something legal.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Some horses are just so difficult to find the "right" bit for, hm? ~ 
I recall a lesson horse from my Pony Club that they had difficulty finding a bit for. He was just so picky about what was in his mouth. They tried every snaffle they could find, they even tried bitless. But the horse ended up really liking a kimberwicke, oddly. He didn't even mind taking the beginners with unsteady hands around with it, which is really surprising to me. 
If we listen to our horses, they tell us when they are comfortable and we can work from there! ~


Bumping up this topic, please share your knowledge!

I plan on making a GreenHawk run this week to pick up a few things, and I'll probably buy the bit if they have the type I'm looking for (even if it doesn't work out, we can always sell or store it).


----------



## PaintingMissy (Nov 9, 2009)

dressagexlee said:


> Some horses are just so difficult to find the "right" bit for, hm? ~
> I recall a lesson horse from my Pony Club that they had difficulty finding a bit for. He was just so picky about what was in his mouth. They tried every snaffle they could find, they even tried bitless. But the horse ended up really liking a kimberwicke, oddly. He didn't even mind taking the beginners with unsteady hands around with it, which is really surprising to me.
> If we listen to our horses, they tell us when they are comfortable and we can work from there! ~
> 
> My Horse is the exact same way with the kinberwicke. I have been trying for almost a year now to find a bit that she likes. I really would like to get her out of the kimberwicke and so does my trainer.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

If I were you, I would not use a a single jointed mouthpiece because it can bang the soft palate of the horse


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Horseychick94 said:


> If I were you, I would not use a a single jointed mouthpiece because it can bang the soft palate of the horse


If you have hard and unsteady hands, then yes.
But, I don't. Plus, Freddy has only ever been ridden in single jointed mouthpieces, and he's quite comfortable with them and I don't feel that it should change. I'm not inexperienced with using bits or riding in general, but I'm asking what people have experienced with and have to say about this type of bit.

Apologies if this sounds a little snappy, I've had a long day.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think the bottom line is that it really can't hurt to try? You won't know for sure till you school in it a little. I think your theories are sound, and if you have the $ to buy a boucher, go for it, and report back to us!


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I certainly will! We're probably going into town this weekend, and Tammy might even have found one at her barn to bring out tomorrow. <3


----------

